# T-Mobile Price Hike Raises Price of Classic Plans An Extra $5



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

> T-Mobile Price Hike Raises Price of 5GB and 10GB Classic Plans An Extra $5 by Chris Chavez.
> More price increases for the #4 carrier in the US. Starting April 4th, new customers who sign up for either one of T-Mobile's 5GB or 10GB "Classic Unlimited" plans will be paying an extra $5 a month for those data services. Those that signed up for these services before April 4th will be grandfathered in, no problem.


Data usage costs keep going up.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I keep wondering how much this has to do with content providers wanting a piece of streaming.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> I keep wondering how much this has to do with content providers wanting a piece of streaming.


Of course it does. With so many services becoming "Cloud" based, all the data hungry phones and tablets being released and used, content providers have seen the pot of gold at the end of the data stream.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

That means AT&T and VZW are soon to follow. This pricing is getting out of hand.

I was paying almost $85/month on AT&T 400 minute plan w/2gig data AFTER a 25% discount. Been with ATT for over 25 years under all its incarnations and last year dropped them and went for the $30/month T-Mo Pre-Paid plan which gives me 5GIG "4G" data before dropping to EDGE, unlimited text and (ONLY) 100 minutes of voice (10c extra per min after 100). Never looked back since I rarely use 100 minutes in 2 months it's plenty. Data speeds are 8-12MBps consistently everywhere I have gone. Savings of over $600/yr is so nice.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> That means AT&T and VZW are soon to follow. This pricing is getting out of hand.
> 
> I was paying almost $85/month on AT&T 400 minute plan w/2gig data AFTER a 25% discount. Been with ATT for over 25 years under all its incarnations and last year dropped them and went for the $30/month T-Mo Pre-Paid plan which gives me 5GIG "4G" data before dropping to EDGE, unlimited text and (ONLY) 100 minutes of voice (10c extra per min after 100). Never looked back since I rarely use 100 minutes in 2 months it's plenty. Data speeds are 8-12MBps consistently everywhere I have gone. Savings of over $600/yr is so nice.


I've been with AT&T for about as long as you have. Sometimes I've been tempted to switch providers but.. Missy and I have the unlimited everything plan (grandfathered) plus her employer (University of Missouri) discount. Our bill is $105 a month. I don't see us switching providers any time soon.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I have the wife on Tmobile's old Even More Plus plan. 500 daytime minutes, unlimited after 9PM, unlimited 4G, unlimited text for $59.99. Work pays for my Galaxy Nexus plan, though.

Edit: Huh. Their new pay-for-a-SIM Value Plan packages are pretty sweet. 500 minutes, unlimited text and 2GB of 4G data for 10 bucks less? She barely goes over 300 megs a month...


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> I have the wife on Tmobile's old Even More Plus plan. 500 daytime minutes, unlimited after 9PM, unlimited 4G, unlimited text for $59.99. Work pays for my Galaxy Nexus plan, though.
> 
> Edit: Huh. Their new pay-for-a-SIM Value Plan packages are pretty sweet. 500 minutes, unlimited text and 2GB of 4G data for 10 bucks less? She barely goes over 300 megs a month...


And if you use wifi wherever or whenever you can you won't get close to your data caps.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Except the content providers are NOT paying the ISPs or the wireless companies.

It's The Big Lie. Other countries do not have this problem. Places as far ranging as Estonia and South Korea have better, faster and cheaper service than we do. 

My *personal* opinion is that, because Americans are rather parochial (the joke: War is God's way of teaching Americans Geography) they don't know how good other countries have it.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

djlong said:


> Except the content providers are NOT paying the ISPs or the wireless companies.


I'm looking at it the other way around. That content providers either are, or will be charging ISPs to carry content the same way they charge cable or satellite carriers. As streaming gets more prevalent, some will look at ISPs as just another form of carrier.


----------

